# Thanksgiving Day Weekend Report (Pics)



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Decided to head up again this weekend. Water levels were up a little, but it didn't seem to make much difference. Had to do a lot of walking to find holes/fish. I hooked into the first one at sunset on saturday, after putting in around seven hours or so on the river. The second one hit just after sunrise today. 
Also, this morning I was in a rush and locked my keys in my trunk(I know right). Thankfully there was a hunter just finishing up who gave me a ride back to my grandpa's place. He was a kind hearted good old boy. On the way back he asked me "you smoke? you drink? You want a beer(gesturing towards the open case in the back seat)." I told him I needed to keep a clear head until I had my keys in hand, so he told me of a nearby wrecker I could call who would help me out. A half hour and thirty dollars later the keys were in my hand.


----------



## NoFairway (Nov 20, 2009)

Nicely done! I've been skunked so far this steel season. I'm about to give it up and wait for ice.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

NoFairway said:


> Nicely done! I've been skunked so far this steel season. I'm about to give it up and wait for ice.


 You need to pull some steelhead through the ice. I am estimating about two weeks for ice in the EUP.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

mrjimspeaks said:


> Decided to head up again this weekend. Water levels were up a little, but it didn't seem to make much difference. Had to do a lot of walking to find holes/fish. I hooked into the first one at sunset on saturday, after putting in around seven hours or so on the river. The second one hit just after sunrise today.
> Also, this morning I was in a rush and locked my keys in my trunk(I know right). Thankfully there was a hunter just finishing up who gave me a ride back to my grandpa's place. He was a kind hearted good old boy. On the way back he asked me "you smoke? you drink? You want a beer(gesturing towards the open case in the back seat)." I told him I needed to keep a clear head until I had my keys in hand, so he told me of a nearby wrecker I could call who would help me out. A half hour and thirty dollars later the keys were in my hand.


Good report and great job Jim !


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fished about half the day, Thanksgiving, on the Ausable. I went 4/4 on Steelhead, and it was blowing like crazy all day long. My motor crapped out on me, and I had to row out a couple miles of river. A couple weeks ago I hit fish from the mouth to upstream of the Highbanks, and they were throughout the entire system. Most are small - 17" is the most common size. A couple buddies of mine hit it Friday, and landed around 20 fish between the two of them. They had a 9# fish, and 19 Skippers. It is fun to get all those bites, but I have to say that I sure wish the fish were larger, like they used to be. 6# - 10# is a great size to really appreciate the fighting ability of Steelhead. 1# not so much. I only threw eggs because they work great.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea, I've been meaning to hit the AuSable one of these weekends. It's a little more daunting to learn then where I've been fishing. After my exams on Monday I may decide to spend a week up there...but we'll see.


----------

